# Una ventata d'aria fresca alla sezione?



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, mi rivolgo ovviamente agli admin e moderatori, ma anche a chi tiene a questa sezione e la frequenta con passione.

Vedo che questi topic singoli per ogni giocatore "tirano" poco, muoiono subito dopo qualche giorno o anche il giorno stesso dell'apertura. 

Pensavo quindi di aprire dei topic magari che riguardassero dei campionati(i più importanti) e/o delle macro-aree geografiche(oltre al sud America, anche il nord e l'est Europa ki vengono in mente). 

Sarebbe più semplice tenere d'occhio i giocatori e aggiornare le loro "schede" e attitudini da parte degli utenti, parlando anche in maniera più generale del campionato specifico o comunque fare resoconti delle varie giornate di campionato e dei giocatori "osservati" 

Questi sono i topic che avevo pensato di aprire:
-i talenti del calcio italiano(Serie A, B e C) 
-i talenti della Ligue 1
-i talenti della Bundesliga 
-i talenti della Premier League 
-i talenti della Liga 


-Poi rimangono campionato portoghese, Belga e olandese che potrebbero essere accorpati in un unico topic(aggiungendo anche il campionato austriaco e svizzero magari) 

-Poi o si fa un topic per il sudamerica oppure se ne aprono due, uno per il Brasile e uno per l'Argentina

-Per finire, un thread sui campionati nordeuropei e uno su tutta la scena dell'est Europa

Fatemi sapere che ne pensate


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2020)

Se nessuno mi risponde mi sa che farò di testa mia 

Vorrà dire che questa diventerà la mia sezione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se nessuno mi risponde mi sa che farò di testa mia
> 
> Vorrà dire che questa diventerà la mia sezione



Non ti preoccupare caro DMZ la speranza è l'ultima a morire. Comunque io sarò sempre qui per te


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Novembre 2020)

Allora faccio io il primo nome da seguire. Secondo me, Amine Gouiri del Nizza è un giovane molto interessante. 

Nato il 16 febbraio 2000 1m80 72 kili scuola Lione, è stato ceduto all'OGC Nice per 7 millioni di euro. Questa stagione in 10 partite di Ligue 1 ha fatto 3 gol e 3 assist. In Europa League ha segnato 3 reti in 3 partite giocando spesso da esterno alto. Velocità e tecnica di primo ordine, la sua specialità è il tiro di destro ad effetto sul secondo palo. L'ultima partita che ho visto del Nizza è stata una gara di EL contro il Leverkusen ( i tedeschi hanno distrutto il Nizza 6 a 2) ma si è visto subito la "categoria" di questo ragazzo che non solo segna un bel gol ma "puzza" di buon calcio.
Giocatore elegante e raffinato che sa anche dialogare molto bene con i compagni. E una delle belle sorprese di questo inizio di stagione qui in Francia e se continua cosi, mi sa che lascerà presto il campionato francese.


----------

